

Alaska was sold to USA for just 7.2 million USD ($116 million in 2012 dollars) - rohit6223
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alaska_Purchase

======
spikkle
Well, that's if you believe in the dollar inflation. Consider the same in
opportunity cost, as in, what if it was gold instead?

In 1867 gold was worth $27.86 an ounce. Today gold is worth $1,289.10 per
ounce (way down from last year). That means Alaska was purchased for 258,435
oz of gold. Or, $333,148,600.14 today.

Still, it was quite a bargain.

